# How close can i build walls to my furnace?



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am hoping someone can help me out here please. I am looking at how close i can build walls to the furnace. the walls will be to the back of the furnace and the left side. I have looked all over to see if there are codes for it and cant seen to find anything. I am just drawing up my plans to see how much room i have for my shower.i am located in Calgary, Canada. Its a Trane xr90 installed into a new house 3 years ago. 

thanks for your help.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

have you tried the trane website?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You can pretty much butt the wall (by butt I mean give around 2 inches of room) to the unit on any side that the furnace except the service side. That has to be completely accessible.

Vertical closet units barely have any room in them on three sides.


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

this is what Trane just sent me. i am going to give 4 inches on the back 6 inches on the side and leave the front at 4 feet which i have right now. 

MINIMUM CLEARANCE FROM COMBUSTIBLE MATERIALS FOR 
UPFLOW/HORIZONTAL AND DOWNFLOW/ HORIZONTAL FURNACES 
UNIT LOCATION 
FURNACE SURFACE VERTICAL 
SIDES 0" 
BACK 0" 
TOP 1" 
FRONT 3" 
VENT 0" 
NOTE: CLEARANCE REQUIRED AT TOP OF PLENUM IS 1"


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

If the duct will be insulated (and it should be)... then allow for that too.
R8 is 3" thick.


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

thee inch front clearance does not mean to an immovable wall but to an access that readily allows you to get to the moving parts for service.

That is usually 24".


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

thee inch front clearance does not mean to an immovable wall but to an access that readily allows you to get to the moving parts for service.

That is usually 24".


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how your going to attach 5/8 fire rated sheetrock to the inside to meet code if those walls are sitting that tight.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

hvac5646 said:


> thee inch front clearance does not mean to an immovable wall but to an access that readily allows you to get to the moving parts for service.
> 
> That is usually 24".


 
THIS!! :thumbsup:

it's 30" down here.


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Not sure how your going to attach 5/8 fire rated sheetrock to the inside to meet code if those walls are sitting that tight.


Do i have have to put fire rated sheet rock inside the new utility room behind the furnace? i was going put nothing up


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

Depends. The local authority usually does not quibble over six inches as long as it can be demonstrated a service man can make the repairs .

Hell, Uncle used to weigh 360 and he got into clearances as small as 18".

Course, he's slimmed down a lot.


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

hvac5646 said:


> thee inch front clearance does not mean to an immovable wall but to an access that readily allows you to get to the moving parts for service.
> 
> That is usually 24".


I didnt understand why they even have that on the paper. 

i have over 40" for the front of the furnace incase i need them to service it.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it was a typo. Supposed to be 30" not 3" in front.


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

Called my city office and they said you need 30" in front of the furnace. he also said it would be nice to have 6 inches on each side but was not mandatory


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

Marty S. said:


> I think it was a typo. Supposed to be 30" not 3" in front.[/QUOTE
> 
> Just looked and said 3 but that is for sure wrong


----------

